# I need some expert advice from someone that is successful in the t-shirt/clothing line business



## pwinder (Jan 30, 2008)

Whats up guys?? I'm from the Bahamas, on the verge of starting a clothing line. I've invested countless hours in research on the t-shirt business/clothing lines. I've done my business plan, have my designs for first release, my funds are there to support my business, legal matters are pending, my material source is there......basically I just want to talk to someone who has been thru this before and can give me some expert guidence on what more I could do. I need a mentor maybe! Pls pls, anyone, I'm in this alone. Here in the Caribbean we don't have a lot of ppl into fashion design, so anyone, someone pls contact me.....I'm always on MSN messenger or Facebook ... [ [email protected] ] add me so I can explain in more detail. I wish there was some check list to follow in order to prioritize the steps that I need to take. I have everything I need to do but just need some guidence pls. Thanks.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

You can ask specific questions here, but the best thing to do is use the "search" function on this site as you will probably have many questions that have been asked (and answered) already. That way you don't even have to wait for anyone to answer your posts! 

R.


----------



## seattleprintshop (Jan 15, 2007)

I can help, I have 17 years experience.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like you have taken care of much of the legwork already. Having a business plan written is an excellent start.

From a printers perspective, make sure you understand the capital (cash) investment you are going to need to make to get it up and running. In our experience, people tend to underestimate this, and you will need to spend a fair amount of money getting whatever it is you want to sell produced in decent quantities...


----------



## scottp (Nov 6, 2011)

I am going to be selling t-shirts in the state of Texas. How many designs would you recomend for the state and each of the main cities (Dallas, Houston, Austin, San Antonio and the coast. Also, how should the sales reps present all of the new designs to each account. I look forward to all of your responses.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

scottp said:


> I am going to be selling t-shirts in the state of Texas. How many designs would you recomend for the state and each of the main cities (Dallas, Houston, Austin, San Antonio and the coast. Also, how should the sales reps present all of the new designs to each account. I look forward to all of your responses.


The number of designs you create is up to you. If the theme of your product line is the state of Texas, I would say you should have at least 6-8 designs for that. Then create 2-3 for each of the main cities. If you think one of the Texas designs is strong enough, you can carry it over to the cities as well. This will lessen the number of designs, but still gives you a good number of total products to sell.

You should supply your sales reps with physical samples of the products you want to sell. This should include the designs and the garment styles - you don't necessarily need to have all designs sampled on all garment styles, but each design and each garment styles should be represented at least once in your sample collection.

If for whatever reason it isn't cost effective to sample that much, then sample your best designs and put together a line sheet or look book to present the non-sampled products. But make sure you select a nice variety of designs and garments that you do choose to sample.


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 13 years screen printing business management experience, and 7 years clothing line business experience. If you have any questions, message me and I'll get back to you ASAP and give you my websites. Goodluck to you!


----------

